# Over 50 success story



## Karen A-M (Jan 6, 2011)

When I first started looking at this website I searched for success stories from women of 50 and did not find that many so I thought I'd leave mine in case anyone out there is looking for something similar.
Our gorgeous daughter is 15 days old today and she was born by caesarean 19 days overdue when I was 2 days past my 51st birthday. I know that we were incredibly lucky - we had a double donation carried out by the Procreatec clinic in Madrid, using just one embryo. Some of you may be familiar with Ruth Pellow (if not, it is well worth looking into). Ruth helped make the whole journey very straightforward, she kept in touch, responded quickly to emails and phone calls and was a welcome source of advice and support. 

We never considered trying to use our own eggs and sperm - my age and my husband's considerable medical problems would have made success unlikely. While I can understand why people want to try with their own I also think it can lead to disappointment if you are in the older age range. Our daughter is our daughter, very much part of us regardless of how she came about - and of course already people are saying she looks just like one or other of us!

I have to mention that we did not have a history of multiple miscarriages or years of infertility treatments. We met late on in life when the chances of falling pregnant naturally were already slim but still there was no guarantee of success through the IVF route.

We had other issues that made this journey problematic, at times seemingly impossible but I could never let go of the strong desire to be a mum. I was determined to try everything I could despite all the obstacles put in the way. Even when it came to the point of transfer there were still things being put in the way but by this time I was bloody minded and nothing was going to stop me. The week before I was due to fly out to Madrid my husband was admitted to hospital (an all too regular occurrence). The night before I went, the hospital decided to discharge him so I suddenly had to find friends to rally round and look after him for the 2 nights I was away. He came home that evening and by 11pm I had to call an ambulance because his blood sugars had gone so low I couldn't bring them back up. Fortunately the paramedics managed to sort it out with a drip so he did not have to go back in. It was the early hours of the morning by the time they had him sorted and I had to be up early to drive to the airport. The next day I had to get 2 flights as we live in the North of England and there were no direct flights. The first plane was late so I missed the connection but was put on a later flight. So instead of arriving in Madrid at a civilised 8pm I finally arrived at 1 in the morning. And all the time I just kept thinking 'Nothing is stopping me now, put what you like in front of me but you won't beat me'. At 6 weeks pregnant I had a big bleed at work and assumed I had lost the baby after all and had to wait another 2 weeks before I could do a reliable test as the pregnancy hormones stay in your body for that long regardless. But she was still there!

I had planned a water birth at home but it did not pan out in the end. She decided she wanted to stay where she was and the consultant was keen to induce me. I resisted for quite a while but in the end I had to agree. However within an hour of the induction starting both of us were reacting badly and her heart rate fell dramatically so a C section was the only option. I was amazed at how well I felt afterwards -literally within days I felt fine. And at the end of it all we have this perfect little being, with a ferocious appetite. She is extremely alert and very strong and we love her to pieces.

I hope our story will inspire others in their own journey....


----------



## Peace5 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi Karen A-M

Wonderful story! Congratulations on your daughter! I am also over 50 and have a beautiful 7 month old daughter. My first child and dearly loved. Mine has a very good appetite too and we are just introducing her to the delights of mashed banana! You've all that to come - all I can say is bibs, bibs and more bibs!  

I live in the North of England as well!


----------



## Mrsctobe (Dec 17, 2013)

Dear Karen and  Peace
Thankyou for sharing your lovely success stories 
I was feeling despondent today having 2 failed cycle and approaching 50, but you have both cheered me up  
Mrs c xx


----------



## Peace5 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi Mrsctobe

I was very sorry to hear about your 2nd failed cycle. I have been following you and everybody else's journeys on the over 50's thread. Just haven't posted there myself. 

I hope you are feeling better today.


----------



## Mrsctobe (Dec 17, 2013)

Thankyou peace, better today,  looking forward to bank holiday weekend 
Lots of love
Mrs c


----------



## artist_mum (Jun 19, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your stories - lovely to read and many congratulations to you both, Karen and Peace.

I'm supposed to be grieving my last IVF.  But I can't let go of wanting to be a mum…

Enjoy your little ones  

xx


----------



## artist_mum (Jun 19, 2012)

And good luck to Mrs Ctobe xx


----------



## morganna (Sep 16, 2008)

Congratulation peace and Karen.  

Artistmum .........I read some of your diary. And your input today. 
I can honestly say that every emotion you felt I felt. In the depths of dispair at times over the years.
And I have adopted a child since birth,  ...........so I have had thee pleasure and experience of that. But having a child.......getting pregnant, giving it life, is such a primordial longing for the majority of women, and it never goes away!

As you can see by my signature I am pregnant with twins and I am 9 weeks today.

If I had not been successful this 3rd try, I would have tried again and again, and again. 

The clinic that got me pregnant have an Irish women going there too............she is 62, and going for her 5th child with them.

OK................that might be excessive.............but shed is living her dream.

I just read a post recently of an amazing doctor in Bulgaria that pulls out all the stops and treats patient on an individual basis. Think the lady posted on the 50s thread. 

Might it be worth having a consultation with him?

I will be 57 when I give birth  (god willing). So you still have time!! 

Love,

Morgana xx

P.s. please feel free to pm me anytime!


----------



## artist_mum (Jun 19, 2012)

thank you so, so much Morganna, i really appreciate your message.  I will PM you - but shortly going away for the weekend so will be in touch when I get back xxx  Hope you have a nice restful weekend with your twinnies on board! x


----------



## Coolish (Jul 10, 2012)

Karen - what a lovely story. I'm sure it's going to be inspiring to others on here xx

My DD was born 2 days past my 49th birthday just a few days before Christmas.  She gets more gorgeous every day. I too had a c-section and found it to be a wonderful experience. Like Peace I'm just starting to introduce her to solids.  Such exciting times! I hadn't even changed a nappy before I had her so every day is a wonderful learning experience 

I spent so many years waiting for this to happen and then, wow, I can't remember a time without her.


----------



## Peace5 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi cooljules

Like you, I had never changed a nappy before!! I must admit I am really enjoying the weaning process!! So far we've done baby rice, banana and pear! In a couple of days, carrot! I love brocolli, so just hoping she likes that too!!


----------



## Karen A-M (Jan 6, 2011)

To the person who sent me a personal email 2 days ago - I cannot reply because it says your inbox is full. 
I'll be glad to email if you can make some room and let me know.


----------



## kayse (Mar 11, 2005)

Hello,
Thank you for taking the time to read my message ... I have cleared my inbox and look forward to hearing from you.

Kayse


----------



## Karen A-M (Jan 6, 2011)

Kayse
Hope you have received my response...
Karen A-M


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Karen, what a beautiful story   I too had my success at ProcreaTec (and with Ruth) when I was 47 and although I am 50 in December I haven't given up hope of another   I had thought that 50 was the clinic's cut-off but clearly they will treat you until you reach 51 - even better !! I think at my age it's really important for my LO to have a sibling, but I guess what will be, will be  
xx


----------



## Karen A-M (Jan 6, 2011)

Bundles
Yes I was 51 when our daughter arrived although had she arrived on schedule I would still have been only(!!) 50. I think their cut off for treatment is still 50 but you can of course be 51 before it comes to fruition. Thanks for reading my post and to everyone else too who has responded in such lovely ways.
Karen A-M


----------



## ozziechick (10 mo ago)

morganna said:


> Congratulation peace and Karen.
> 
> Artistmum .........I read some of your diary. And your input today.
> I can honestly say that every emotion you felt I felt. In the depths of dispair at times over the years.
> ...


 Wow morganna looking into ivf at the mo and will be 51 soon this give me hope


----------

